# How to use crab for bait.



## sharkchum

One of the questions I get asked most often is "How do you use crab for bait?" This is sort of a starter guide for people that have never used crab. I'm not saying that this is the"Best" way or "Only" way, but it is both easy and effective. If anyone else has a different way of doing it please feel free to share. To start out, always buy live crab, never dead or frozen because the meat will not stay in the shell once you cut the crab. They easiest way I've found to keep crab alive it to simply put them in a ice chest on top of ice, never put the ice on top of the crab because this will kill them. When you get ready to use one for bait simply remove the back, legs, and claws and cut the body in half along the seam, but the smaller ones can be used whole. To rig the crab on the hook, insert the hook into one of the leg holes and out the bottom of the shell, hooked in this fashion the bait will not come off easily and it leaves plenty of the hook exposed to ensure a good hook set. Don't forget about the claws, they are excellent bait. To rig a claw simply insert your hook in one side of the elbow joint and out the other, it will not come off and you don't have to fight trying to get the hook through the heavy clay shell. After it's on the hook break the shell up some with a pair of pliers to get the scent out. I hope this will help people just starting out to be more successful at winter time surf fishing.


----------



## gaftop

Good info. Thanks! I learned the hard way about frozen crab...no worky


----------



## willygee

reps!


----------



## bballman

Thanks sharkchum. great information .


----------



## [email protected]

here is how I like hooking my crabs"
http://catchingbigfish.net/CRABTIPS.html

When you do this your actually throwing out a live crab. The little fish don't bother this bait. Also, during the closed crabbing season I use frozen crabs that I purchase and freeze in a paper bag.


----------



## Dhn121

I did not use the claws last time I fished. I'll have to save it and throw a few lines out with it. Thanks for sharing the tip, very helpful.


----------



## scrambler

Has anyone had luck finding crabs lately? My usual Asian grocery stores in SW Houston have had empty crab bins the last couple of times I've checked and the Surfside bait camps haven't had crabs either.


----------



## sharkchum

scrambler said:


> Has anyone had luck finding crabs lately? My usual Asian grocery stores in SW Houston have had empty crab bins the last couple of times I've checked and the Surfside bait camps haven't had crabs either.


Baybrook seafood in Seabrook has tons, I picked up 20lbs today.


----------



## colbyntx

sharkchum said:


> Baybrook seafood in Seabrook has tons, I picked up 20lbs today.


They won't by 9:00AM tomorrow!   

Good info Chum!


----------



## scrambler

sharkchum said:


> Baybrook seafood in Seabrook has tons, I picked up 20lbs today.


Thanks. I usually go to Galveston via Hwy 288 but might have to go 45.


----------



## bballman

What's your backup bait if you can't get crabs?


----------



## [email protected]

Sealice or when its cold jumbo shrimp.


----------



## gaftop

bballman said:


> What's your backup bait if you can't get crabs?


I have heard of folks using crawfish; but I have never tried that


----------



## Dick Hanks

Excellent info Mr. Sharkchum. I had not figured out how to effectively use the claws yet. It was bugging me because I knew that somehow, they had to be good bait. Hated wasting them.


----------



## bjones2571

[email protected] said:


> here is how I like hooking my crabs"
> http://catchingbigfish.net/CRABTIPS.html
> 
> When you do this your actually throwing out a live crab. The little fish don't bother this bait. Also, during the closed crabbing season I use frozen crabs that I purchase and freeze in a paper bag.


Hey oscar, your link doesn't work for me.


----------



## bjones2571

Great info Sharkchum. Thanks!


----------



## TexasTom

One tip I will add that makes either of the above methods a mite easier, in my opinion. By the way, Sharkchum and Oscar are two of the best surf fishermen around, if you hadnt already figured that out from their reports.

Use a pair of garden shears versus a knife. You can hold the crab in your hand and cut the legs, cut the body in half, and words especially well for snipping the tips off the shell in Oscar's whole crab method. You dont need a cutting board or lay it on the sand. Wash it well to keep it from corroding. I also use it for cutting up shad and small mullet or other cut bait.


----------



## [email protected]

Bjones - It works on my laptop but not on my phone. I'm really not sure why. Try copying and pasting it.

TT - Is right those shears are great!


----------



## bjones2571

Yeah, it wont work on my phone, but does on my computer. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Z

Do you pinch on a small weight 2ft above the hook to set it on the bottom, or just let it float?


----------



## TexasTom

in response to Z:

If fishing the surf you will need more than a small weight. Most of us use spider weights (my standard is 4 oz.) on a leader. Some have the weight at the end of the longer leader section, some have the hook on the longer section. There are lots of fish caught on both. Either use the search feature or go back through old threads here and you will find numerous threads on how to make your own leaders by some of the experienced surf fishermen here. Most will recommend not to use "store-bought" premade leaders as the components and connections typically have a high failure rate. There are individuals who make and sell quality leaders and some of them post in this section. You dont want to lose a PB because of a failed swivel or connection.


----------



## grouper150

in reference to crawfish for bait - after a "boil" , we collect all the discarded hulls and freeze them in an onion type bag - we sink the bag when bottom fishing or hang it over the side to form a chum line as it thaws


----------



## fishhawkxxx

[email protected] said:


> here is how I like hooking my crabs"
> http://catchingbigfish.net/CRABTIPS.html
> 
> When you do this your actually throwing out a live crab. The little fish don't bother this bait. Also, during the closed crabbing season I use frozen crabs that I purchase and freeze in a paper bag.


closed crabbing season????


----------



## sharkchum

fishhawkxxx said:


> closed crabbing season????


They don't really close the season, they just make it illegal to use crab traps during the annual crab trap clean up, this year it is from February 20th through March 1st. http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/o...d-ghost-shrimp-legal-devices-and-restrictions


----------



## bingorocks

Frozen are bad?


----------



## [email protected]

bingorocks said:


> Frozen are bad?


 I will use them if I have too. I prefer live crabs.


----------



## Billygoat

Thanks sharkchum. Gotta spread before I can green ya again!


----------



## Tyson07

Do y'all know of bait shops (or grocery stores) on 288 down towards surfside that have live crabs? All I have ever been able to find has been dead or frozen.


----------



## iamatt

Tyson07 said:


> Do y'all know of bait shops (or grocery stores) on 288 down towards surfside that have live crabs? All I have ever been able to find has been dead or frozen.


PM'd


----------



## Jetty Rat

While using live crab for bait, I've taken the claws and cooked them right there with a Bic lighter. They are EXCELLENT! Best crab you will ever eat.


----------



## iamatt

by the way. We had no problems catching all the crab we needed for an afternoon of fishing with just one hoop net and some chicken neck. In about an hour we had enough crab to goto town and even returned some crab to the surf we didn't use. NOW if I can only find the fish!


----------



## Caliguy

Is there a size limit for blue crabs for bait? Does anyone use fiddler crabs for anything?


----------



## Jetty Rat

Caliguy said:


> Is there a size limit for blue crabs for bait? Does anyone use fiddler crabs for anything?


Blue crabs need to be 5" across the back. You can keep undersized crabs for bait, but they can make up no more than 5% of your total and must be kept in a separate container. You also need to throw back any that have eggs attached.

Fiddlers are great bait. You can keep all you want. They work great for sheepshead and redfish.


----------



## Caliguy

Jetty Rat said:


> Blue crabs need to be 5" across the back. You can keep undersized crabs for bait, but they can make up no more than 5% of your total and must be kept in a separate container. You also need to throw back any that have eggs attached.
> 
> Fiddlers are great bait. You can keep all you want. They work great for sheepshead and redfish.


Thanks for the info


----------



## scrambler

iamatt said:


> by the way. We had no problems catching all the crab we needed for an afternoon of fishing with just one hoop net and some chicken neck. In about an hour we had enough crab to goto town and even returned some crab to the surf we didn't use. NOW if I can only find the fish!


Were you catching the crabs in the surf? Recently?


----------



## iamatt

No just hitting some side spots and catch more than we can use for bait every time we go. Just not catching fish


----------



## ronnie collins

It helps to keep the crabs alive a lot longer if they are not in direct contact with ice. I always throw a old tow sack down on ice, then crabs. some have lasted almost a week.


----------



## jake100

ok dumb question here has anybody ever tried the fake crab u get at the grocery store ???


----------



## gaftop

ronnie collins said:


> It helps to keep the crabs alive a lot longer if they are not in direct contact with ice. I always throw a old tow sack down on ice, then crabs. some have lasted almost a week.


Thanks for this tip on keeping crabs alive. I tried it and it worked great for several days. Unfortunately no action on the crab, but lots of whiting on fish bites/shrimp. Kids had a blast.


----------



## sharkchum

It's that time of year again, so I wanted to bring this back up for people to see.


----------



## Lucky

I used your claw method the other day at a popular redfish spot and some guys were laughing until they saw me catch some redfish. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## longcaster

How long will the bite on crab be on? Till the water starts warming up?


----------



## sharkchum

longcaster said:


> How long will the bite on crab be on? Till the water starts warming up?


I usually start using it around October and stop around April depending on the weather. When the water's warm the little trash fish will peck a crab clean in a few seconds.


----------



## popeye_iv

Sorry, Gulf noob here...

Can you show, or describe how to set up the rigging on the terminal end?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharkchum

popeye_iv said:


> Sorry, Gulf noob here...
> 
> Can you show, or describe how to set up the rigging on the terminal end?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This will show you step by step how to make the leaders. http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?p=15272466#post15272466


----------



## popeye_iv

Thanks!

These are a lot like the Perch rigs we use up north. I imagine they will work just as well drop fishing or drifting from a boat.


----------



## Illbethere

anything up to 100 lb test just use improved clinch knot, be sure and wet your knot before you tighten it, if you dont when you pull it tight it will weaken the knot. I have NEVER has a knot come loose or break at the knot. I use sliding spiderweight rig. I use very short leader about 12 to 14 inches on the hook end. On sliding section I use about 2 to 3 foot. In order to cast farther with a heavy spider weight use this trick, I hang my bait on one of the spider weight wires through the eye of the hook, make sure wire is perfectly straight with no bends in it, other than where the wire meets the weight, you can bend it there as needed. Old school theory is that redfish and Drum feed on bottom, so the short leader keeps it close to bottom. Old School theory also suggest that a Redfish or drum will drop the bait if there is too much resistance from the weight. Since spider weights anchor down pretty good, the sliding spider weight on the 2 to 3 foot leader makes the resistance less and allows for high percentage of hookups. The other secret is using the circle hook. a very high percentage of hookups. My Father in law uses the 2 drop hook rig, this has the weight on the bottom and he does very well also, but he cant cast as far as I do using the sliding spider weight.


----------



## sharkchum

Getting to be that time of year agian


----------



## buton

Just read this sharkchum.... great info here


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Very useful & thoughtful info.
How come you don't Snell hooks with an offset eye ?????

 We have to use this Owen Lupton rig for Bull Reds aka Old Drum by law in the Pamlico Sound.
Prevents deep hooking the breeders. ...... ICM


----------



## BullyARed

Very good question! Each time I asked that question at Heart Breakers, it costed me $20.00!


----------



## sharkchum

Ice Cream Man said:


> Very useful & thoughtful info.
> How come you don't Snell hooks with an offset eye ?????
> 
> We have to use this Owen Lupton rig for Bull Reds aka Old Drum by law in the Pamlico Sound.
> Prevents deep hooking the breeders. ...... ICM


There is no reason to snell a hook, just using circle hooks prevents deep hooking fish. I can make a complete leader in less time than it takes to snell 1 hook. I understand that things are done differently on the East Coast and there's nothing wrong with that, but here in Texas ,we do it better and faster so we have more time to drink beer.:brew2::brew2:


----------



## Ice Cream Man

sharkchum said:


> There is no reason to snell a hook, just using circle hooks prevents deep hooking fish. I can make a complete leader in less time than it takes to snell 1 hook. I understand that things are done differently on the East Coast and there's nothing wrong with that, but here in Texas ,we do it better and faster so we have more time to drink beer.:brew2::brew2:


Sounds good, save me a place on the sand bar. .......:cheers:.....ICM


----------



## sharkchum

With this cold weather, it's time to use crab in the surf. I just wanted to bring this up for people who haven't seen it.


----------



## hunterjck

*Crab for Bait*



Dick Hanks said:


> Excellent info Mr. Sharkchum. I had not figured out how to effectively use the claws yet. It was bugging me because I knew that somehow, they had to be good bait. Hated wasting them.


A friend caught a nice red fish from the end of the pier at Pleasure Island using a claw.


----------



## eliris

Test


----------



## sunnywilson09

great information .


----------



## sunnywilson09

I have some issue an you please mobdro help me guys?

Regards tubemate


----------



## feedtaletwo

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## JJohnson34

Fresh caught just killed crab is superior redfish bait.

Kill the live crab when you are ready to hook it up, break it in half and break off both big claws. Fresh dead crab is dramatically more effective bait than day or 2 old frozen crab. Leave the juicy guts in the crab when you hook it up. Crack the claw shell and use the claws as a separately bait. 
The best place I know of to get (buy) fresh crab is from the Viet-men crabbers when they are running traps in the morning or at the boat when they are taking their boats out of the water. Develope a crabber buddy that will sell you fresh caught crabs direct. It easy to keep crabs alive several days, keep them cool and covered with wet burlap. You can also get fresh caught crab at any crab house around the Galveston Bay complex or itâ€™s easy to catch crabs with chicken necks tied to string and a dip-net.
You can also get the freshest live crab off shrimp boats when the pull in their nets, watch for the shrimp boats for the highest quality live bait fish and crabs.


----------



## 348473

Just get crab at Hong Kong markets. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

